# Permits for becoming a refinery?



## KGX (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello, 

I am new to the forum, and I'm sorry if I'm asking questions that have already been answered. 

I'm a gold buyer and I have always been interested in refining. I now have the capital and time to pursue this full time and i need help. 

1) What permits do I need to melt? 
2) Where do the smelters sell their pure gold? (besides keeping it)


----------



## Lou (Feb 7, 2013)

If you're just a gold buyer, keep it that way. They're making all of the money.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Feb 8, 2013)

KGX, 

LOU is probably right. Who really knows though. I don't know about Kentucky, but here in NC your business has to have a permit for almost every piece of equipment that touches the material. Your furnace, fume hood, etc.. all has to be permitted. This isn't even getting into the chemicals. I found it easiest to send in a flow chart with pictures and serial numbers of the equipment. They replied back with all the proper forms etc.. It's a pain in the rear, but that's the way it is if you're operating over a certain volume and want to work within the confines of the law. You can try and stay off the radar, but the fines and other penalties will ruin you. You'll be lucky to walk away with just a financial hit. Anyhow, this is in NC. You're in Kentucky I think. Here we have http://www.ncair.org, which is the state regulatory site for emissions. They enforce the federal regulations as well as state. I'm sure Kentucky has the same/similar type of site. Good luck.


----------



## KGX (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## butcher (Feb 9, 2013)

Off the books? Talkin about it on the internet, where a bookeeper may be reading? I think not. :lol: 
you could find yourself booked :twisted:

The best way to not get booked is to follow the rules, and do the books.


----------

